

Who cares if Facebook fails? - mrpsbrk
http://lessertruth.wordpress.com/2012/05/25/who-cares-if-fb-fails/

======
zashapiro
Facebook has been around for 8 years, it's one of the most heavily-used web
properties in the world. I just had an IPO and nearly a billion people have an
account. It's staying power revolves around the web of photos and collective
memory that we all now have of the last 8 years.

One day Facebook's usage and magic will peter out. I wouldn't call that a
failure. Some will. I think they've had some damn good success up to this
point and will continue to for the foreseeable future.

